

Show HN: I made a site that allows you to discover NSFW subreddits via pics - marktolson
http://nuttit.com

======
marktolson
I'm not sure if anyone cares or you're just in it for the pics but I thought
I'd describe how it works. The site doesn't just pull the top images from all
subreddits. If that were the case you'd only see posts from the most popular
subreddits. It creates random pools of subreddit groups based on the selected
filter. It then cycles through those pools after exhausting the list of
selected subreddits. This exposes the viewer to subreddits which may be less
popular. There's a lot to discover. The average time on the site per visit is
currently over 25 minutes.

------
RadioactiveMan
I salute your work. If I might make a suggestion: perhaps new users should be
presented with the option to make filter choices, or at least pointed in the
filter's direction? I felt like I was playing russian roulette with a gun
loaded with penises.

~~~
marktolson
Haha cheers! Yep I'll probably end up putting the filter list on the opening
screen as you're not the first person to liken it to a round of penis
roulette.

------
andrewchambers
I'm annoyed the link itself is NSFW, I would have expected something technical
or a writeup to be the link.

~~~
marktolson
Show HN links are supposed to link to the site, not to an article about the
site.

~~~
andrewchambers
Ok, I was slightly put off when the first thing that appeared was a full
screen nude person rather than an explanation of what the site actually is.

------
johnmurch
Super interesting. I wonder what other content would work this well, various
animated gifs? Great stuff!

~~~
ASquare
Exactly - that's precisely what I was thinking. Would this work for non-visual
content as well?

